# وباء العلاقات



## the shepherd (7 أبريل 2012)

الاعتمادية " وباء العلاقات "​ 


ما هي الاعتمادية ؟​ 
*هي ان يعتمد الانسان في استقراره الداخلي علي امور خارجية .*
*و بالتالي فان الاعتمادية هي محاولات مستمرة للسيطرة علي البيئة الخارجية من اشياء و اشخاص , بحثاّ عن الاستقرار و التوازن النفسي . *
*و لكن هذا الاستقرار لا يتحقق علي المدي البعيد و ان تحقق بشكل مؤقت . و ذلك لان الاستقرار الحقيقي ينبع من الداخل و لا يمكن ان يأتي من الخارج .* ​ 
*الاعتمادية في الطفولة* امر طبيعي , فالطفل يمكن ايقاف حزنه و صراخه بصورة سحرية بقطعة من الحلوي , و قبل ذلك بقطعة من المطاط تسمي السكاتة فهي تُسكت الطفل .
و ربما يكون هذا مقبولاً من الطفل الصغير لان شخصيته لم تنم بعد للدرجة التي يكتسب فيها القدرة علي التحكم في حالته النفسيه الداخلية بنفسه او بمساعدات خارجية بسيطة .
اذاً النمو و النضج النفسي هو ان يصبح الجانب الاكبر من التحكم في الحالة النفسية نابعاَ من الداخل و ليس من الخارج .​ 

هذا يمكن تشبيهه* بتحكم جسم الانسان في درجة حرارته* 37 درجة مئوية تقريباً مهما كانت درجة حرارة الجو الخارجي .
صحيح انه يتأثر بالبرد و الحر , و ربما يحتاج لمعونة خارجية مثل اغطية او ملابس ثقيلة في البرد او مروحة او مكيف هواء في الحر . 
و لكن العبء الاكبر في تحقيق استقرار درجة الحرارة يقع علي جزء المخ المسؤل عن ضبط درجة الحرارة .
فعندما تكن هذه الوظيفة سليمة في الانسان , فانه يستطيع ان يكون مستقراً في ظروف جوية مختلفة و بالتالي تكون له حرية الحركة و التنقل و المرونة في التعامل مع الظروف الجوية المختلفة .​ 
و نفس الامر ايضاً علي الجانب النفسي , و لكن الفارق ان الترموستات النفسي لا نولد به , انما يتكون من خلال التنشئة و العلاقات المؤثرة في الطفولة و المراهقة . 
اي ان الطفل او المراهق عندما يتلقي تربية سليمة متوازنة تبدأ شخصيته في تجاوز الاعتمادية الطفلية , و يتعلم ان يسيطر علي نفسه من الداخل .
*و هذا لا يعني الا يتاثر بالاحداث و العلاقات التي حوله , و لا يعني الا يعتمد علي غيره في اي شئ .*
*و انما يكون اعتماده في حدو صحية , و هذا هو الفرق بين الاعتماد الصحي و الاعتمادية المرضية .*​ 

اذن الاعتمادية هي :​ 
+ ان يؤمن الانسان انه يستطيع ان يجعل نفسه سعيداً و متزناً داخلياً من خلال ممارسات خارجية .
+ تلك الخرافات السحرية التي تجعل الانسان يعيش متوهماً انه قادر علي السيطرة علي الاخرين
بل و السيطرة علي العالم كله بطرق مباشرة و صريحة او غير مباشرة خبيثة , للحصول علي ما يريد ليكون سعيداً .
+ هي طريقة تفكير غير واعية نفعلها بصورة تلقائية لاننا تعودنا عليها من الطفولة و اصبحت جزءاً منا .​ 
و لعل اروع ما يصف جوهر تلك الحياة ما تركه لنا الاب هنري نويين في خواطره المنشورة . نقتبش منها جزء بسيط من خاطرة بعنوان " ان تكون محبوباً "​ 
*اظن انك تفهم ما اتحدث عنه . ألست مثلي ؟ تأمل في ان يأتي شخص ما او شئ ما او حدث ما ليمنحك هذا الاحساس النهائي بالهدوء و السلام الداخلي الذي ترغبه بشدة ؟*
*الا تامل قائلاً : ليت هذا الكتاب او هذه الفكرة او هذا البرنامج او الرحلة او هذه الوظيفة او هذا البلد او هذه العلاقة تملأ اعمق رغباتي .*
*و لكنك طالما انتظرت هذه اللحظة الغامضة , طالما ظللت تجري مبعثراً متوتراً و حائراً تملؤك الشهوة و الغضب , غير مشبع دائماً .*​ 

و قبل ان نتحدث عن طرق مكافحة الوباء يجب علينا ان نتعلم كيف نتعرف عليه سواء في حياتنا او حياة كل من نتلامس معهم .​ 

يتبع في " اعراض الوباء "​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2012)

كالعادة رائع 
متابعة جدااا


----------



## the shepherd (7 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> كالعادة رائع
> متابعة جدااا


 
ثانكس يا شقاوة علي التشجيع " كالعادة "
و " كالعادة " يشرفني و يسعدني متابعتك و مشاركتك لارائك معانا


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2012)

*جمــيل يا شيفرد
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2012)

متااااااااااااااااااااااااابع جداااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أبريل 2012)

جمييل متابعه


----------



## the shepherd (8 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *جمــيل يا شيفرد*
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​


 
*بشكرك اخي العزيز علي التشجيع*
*ربنا يباركك انت كمان*



oesi no قال:


> متااااااااااااااااااااااااابع جداااااا


 
*يسعدني و يشرفني متابعتك *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جمييل متابعه


 
*شكرا علي التشجيع *
*يسعدني متابعتك*

*دة انا كنت ناوي اكروت الموضوع كدة اتدبست و لازم اديله حقه  *


----------



## the shepherd (8 أبريل 2012)

" اعراض وباء الاعتمادية "​ 

لا اريد ان اطيل الحديث بالشرح و الاسترسال في كلام معروف و محفوظ .
 لكن قبل ان نتحدث عن اعراض مظاهر العلاقات الاعتمادية . يجب ان نشير لبعض الحقائق .​ 
كما عرفنا فأن الهدف الوحيد لاي علاقة اعتمادية هو محاولة الشعور بالاشباع عن طريق وسائل خارجية . 
*و الحقيقة المرة التي يجهلها الكثيرين ان ذلك الواقع لا يكون واضحاً للشخص الاعتمادي بل هو يظن انه يختار الشخص بكل اقتناع , *
*و ان هذه العلاقة هي الوحيدة المناسبة له في الدنيا و ان تلك العلاقة هي الحب الحقيقي بل و ايضاً الصداقة الحقيقية .*
فالاعتمادية هي سلوك غير واعي . ​ 
و قد يحصل الاعتمادي بعد فتره علي تبصر بأن هناك شيئاً ما غير سليم في حياته و علاقاته .
و ذلك عندما تتكرر العلاقات الفاشلة التي كان يظن في كل واحدة منها انها العلاقة المثالية .
و هذه البصيرة هي الخطوة الاولي في العلاج . ​ 

نقطة اخري نشير اليها قبل ان نتوجه لفصل " الاعراض " و هي ما ساسميه " خداع النفس " 
فليس جميع الاعتماديين يظهرون كجائعين للحب و كمسافرين يجبون الارض و البحر بحثاً عنه .
فهناك النوعية المشهورة التي تتسول الحب و الشبع من خلال سعيها خلف العلاقات و هناك النوعية الاكثر شراسة .
*الذين يظهرون بمظهر القوة و الاستقرار و الشبع و عدم الاحتياج حتي يجذب اليه الاخرين جوعي الحب ذوي الشخصية الاضعف .*
*و يظل الهدف واحداً و هو الحصول علي الشبع من خلال الاخرين* *.** فتختلف الاساليب و يظل الجوهر واحد .*
فقد تظن انك بعيد كل البعد عن الحياة الاعتمادية و انك مستقر و سوي و لا تستجدي الشبع من خلال الاخرين و العلاقات و لكنك في حقيقة الامر مثلهم تحيا بالتغذي علي مشاعر و اهتمام الاخرين الذين يستجدون منك الحب .
و تلك النوعية من الاعتمادية هي الاصعب في التعامل و ذلك لا من يحيا بتلك الطريقة يظن نفسه بعيد كل البعد عن الاعتمادية بينما هي جوهر كل علاقاته .​ 


يتبع في " اعراض الوباء "
الاعراض بجد المرة الجاية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

*فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع
متاببببعه جداااااا ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2012)

للاسف وباء العلاقات منتشر جدا !
متابع يا رايق


----------



## the shepherd (8 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع*
> *متاببببعه جداااااا ..*


 
*دوناااااااااااااااااااااا*
*منوراني و منورة المواضيع بجد*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> للاسف وباء العلاقات منتشر جدا !
> متابع يا رايق


 

*جدا دي قليله عليه يا مون *
*و بجد بيسعدني متابعتك و مشاركتك بارائك*


----------



## the shepherd (8 أبريل 2012)

سمات العلاقات الاعتمادية ​ 

+ علاقات قهرية ( ادمانية )​ 
كثير من الشباب و الشابات يدخلون في علاقات عاطفية بشكل ادماني حتي لو كانت العلاقة مضرة و ليس لها مستقبل 
او ربما يكون بها كثير من الاساءات و الاهانات و قد يصل الامر للاستغلال الجنسي و المادي . 
و تستمر العلاقة ! 
*السبب هو الجوع للحب و الاهتمام حتي لو كان مزيفاً* . فربما تعلم الفتاة ان اهتمام الشاب بها مزيف و ان العلاقة لن تؤدي بها الا الي الخسارة .
لكنها لا تستطيع الخروج من هذه العلاقة . و ربما يعرف الشاب ان الفتاة لا تحبه بقدر ما تحب الحب و الاهتمام الذي يقدمه .
لكن كلاً منهم يستمر في العلاقة بسبب احتياج شديد للحنان و الاهتمام . و ربما لاحتياج للشعور بالقوة و السيطرة و القيمة .
و لذلك لا نفاجئ عندما نجد انه في حالة انقطاع هذه العلاقة قد لا يمر من الوقت الكثير قبل ان يعود الطرفان لبعضهما البعض او يقيما علاقة مشابهه تماماً . 
( و اعتقد ان الكثيرين منا يعرفون اناس يخوضون تلك النوعية من العلاقات ) ​ 
و لعل اعظم مثال يشرح لنا تلك الطريقة في الحياة هي " قصة السامرية " تلك التي طلب منها رب المجد ان تدعو زوجها . 
*فاجابت " ليس لي زوج " و هذه العبارة تعد وصفاً دقيقاً للعلاقات الاعتمادية . فهي علاقات تفشل باستمرار . *
*علاقات مكسورة غير مشبعة تؤدي الي مزيد من الجوع و العطش للحنان و الحب .*​ 

+ علاقات بها احساس شديد بصغر النفس​ 
لعل السبب الذي يدفع الكثيرين الي الدخول في مثل هذه العلاقات المليئة بالاستغلال هو انهم لا يشعرون بقيمة انفسهم .
*فكيف يقبل الانسان الاساءات و الاهانات . او يستمر في علاقة تجعله يخسر الكثير , الا اذا كان يشك في قيمه نفسه و في امكانية حصوله علي حب صحي و سليم .*
و هنا يتبادر الي اذهاننا الجمل الاكثر من مشهورة " دة الوحيد الي قبلني و حبني مستحيل الاقي حد تاني " .
و ارجوك عزيزي القاري عندما تسمع مثل تلك العبارت ارجوك تخطي حدودك و اصرخ في ذلك الشخص
" *هو انت نفسك مش غالية عندك ليه . ليه مرخص نفسك* "​ 

+ علاقات تتميز بالغيرة الشديدة و الامتلاك ​ 
تأتي الغيرة لسببين . الاول : هو صغر النفس و انعدام الثقة في النفس و في الاخر . فاذا نظر الشاب لفتاة اخري تشعر صديقته بالتهديد انه سوف يتركها .
و اذا تكلمت الفتاة مع شاب اخر غير صديقها تكون المشاجرة كبيرة بينهما . و اذا تأخر صديق عن مساعدتنا نشعر بانه تغير من جهتنا و وجد صديق افضل .
*فهي حياة دائمة من القلق و الخوف من فقدان ما تعتقد انك تملكه .*​ 
اما *السبب الاخر للغيرة فهو : ان كل طرف في هذه العلاقة يعتمد علي الاخر في استقراره النفسي* .
فكل فرد يتعامل مع الاخر كما لو كان جزءاً من جسمه . فكيف يمكن ان يعطي المرء الحرية لجزء من جسمه ان يختار اختيارات حره ؟
*ماذا لو اختار مثلاً ان يتركه ؟ *
و لذلك يطلق عليها الكثيرين علاقات التهامية لا اعتمادية . فكل طرف يريد ان يلتهم الطرف الاخر لكي يصبح جزءاً منه .​ 


*يتبع في " بقية الاعراض "*​


----------



## Critic (11 أبريل 2012)

الاعتمادية منتشرة اكتر مما نتخيل_وخاصة فى العلاقات العاطفية_ وبتترسخ فى ذهننا من الاغانى والافلام لدرجة اننا بنعتبرها شيئ صحى !
لعل اشهر من عبرت عن العلاقات الاعتمادية هى "سميرة سعيد" فى اغنية "قوينى بيك"  

جزء من كلمات الاغنية :


> عايزة اعيش عمري بيك وانسي خوفي وانسى ضعفي بين ايديك
> قويني بيك
> قوي قلبي عشان يعيش
> عمري بعدك ما يساويش
> من زمان أنا بستناك



هنا بتصرخ انها معتمدة على حبيبها اعتماد تام فى حاجات كتير ومن غيره حياتها هتنهار !
وده اللى بيحصل فعلا فى اغلب العلاقات الاعتمادية , بتبقى ذاتنا ضعيفة جدا لدرجة اننا بنبنى احتياجتنا واستقرارنا على وجود شخص تانى من غيره "منساويش" !!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2012)

كلام  صح بجد....
  متابعه بقيت الاعراض


----------



## the shepherd (11 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> الاعتمادية منتشرة اكتر مما نتخيل_وخاصة فى العلاقات العاطفية_ وبتترسخ فى ذهننا من الاغانى والافلام لدرجة اننا بنعتبرها شيئ صحى !
> لعل اشهر من عبرت عن العلاقات الاعتمادية هى "سميرة سعيد" فى اغنية "قوينى بيك"
> 
> جزء من كلمات الاغنية :
> ...


 

ميرسي كثير كريتك علي المداخلة الجميلة 
فعلا كتير مننا بيعتقدوا ان قيمتهم في ما يمتلكون " من اشياء و اشخاص " 
متجاهلين حقيقة ان قيمة كل منا في ذاته من اجل ما دفعه الله لاجلها .



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كلام صح بجد....
> متابعه بقيت الاعراض


 

يسعدني متابعتك


----------



## the shepherd (11 أبريل 2012)

تابع " اعراض وباء العلاقات "​ 

+ علاقات تتميز بالتقلب الشديد​ 

بسبب الغيرة و حب التملك تتميز هذه العلاقات بكثير من الخلافات و الشجار و هي تتأرجح بين الرومانسية الحاملة و العنف الدموي .
و ينبع هذا التقلب الشديد و الصراع المتكرر في العلاقة ان كل طرف دخل العلاقة بدافع الاحتياج و الرغبة في الاخذ و ليس برغبة صحية متوازنة بين الاخذ و العطاء .
و كل طرف في العلاقة يبدو من الخارج انساناً ناضجاً و قوياً , لكنه في الداخل يحمل طفلاً يحتاج الي امومة و ابوة .
*ربما يمارس هذا الشخص العطاء المتفاني و لكنه ليس عطائاً حقيقياً و انما ليحصل من خلاله علي السيطرة في العلاقة .*
و عدنما لا يستجيب الاخر لهذه السيطرة و ذلك لكونه هو الاخر يرغب في السيطرة في العلاقة يحدث الخلاف و الشجار . 
فيكون الظاهر من الخارج علاقة بين اثنين ناضجين , و لكنهما في واقع الامر النفسي الداخلي مشاجرة بين طفلين علي من تكون له اليد العليا في العلاقة .​ 

فنجد فتاة تقوم بدور الام لصديقها فتكون مسؤلة عنه بصورة مبالغ فيها . تسأل عنه عشر مرات في اليوم . 
هل اكل ؟ هل نام ؟ و تساعده في التغلب علي مشاكله , مما يعطي انطباعاً خارجياً بانها علاقة صحية و بناءة . لكنها فجأة تتشاجر معه لانه غير عاطفي معها كما تنتظر .
هي تمارس الامومة لكي تشبع الطفل الذي بداخله , و لكنها ايضاً طفلة تريد حضن اب و هو لا يستطيع . ​ 


+ علاقات تسيطر علي اغلب الوقت​ 

من سمات اي ادمان او سلوك قهري انه يسيطر علي اغلب الحياة تدريجياً حتي لا يصبح هناك سواه . 
فمثل هذه العلاقات تجعل الانسان يتخلي عن اي شئ و كل شئ في سبيل هذه العلاقة .
و الدليل علي وقوع الطرفين في سيطرة العلاقة , ان العلاقة تأخذ مساحات متزايدة من حياة كل منهما علي حساب انشطة اخري و علاقات اخري مهمة .
*تماماً مثل الورم السرطاني الذي ينمو علي حساب باقي انسجة الجسم المجاورة حتي يؤثر في وظائفها مما يؤدي لوفاة المريض .*​ 


+ علاقات بلا حدود صحية​ 

العلاقات الاعتمادية علاقات بها تداخل اكثر من اللازم و عدم القدرة علي الاحتفاظ بحدود صحية للعلاقة .
الاعتمادي يحتاج للاخرين بصورة مبالغ فيها ليمنحوه الثقة في نفسه , بل و مبرر وجوده ذاته . 
لذلك عندما يقترب الاعتمادي من الاخر فانه يقترب اكثر من اللازم و بالتالي تحدث مشكلات في العلاقة . 
فيكون رد الفعل مبالغاً فيه , فيبتعد عن الناس و يقيم سدوداً كثيفة لانه اصبح لا يثق في الاخرين مطلقاً و يخاف من رفضهم و هجرانهم .
الاعتمادي اذاً لديه مشكلة اساسية في ضبط المسافة بينه و بين الناس فيترواح بين الاقتراب الزائد او الابتعاد الزائد .
*اما العلاقات السليمة فهي التي يمكن فيها للانسان ان يتصل و ينفصل بحرية .*
*ان يحتمل الاقتراب و يحتفظ بحدوده و في نفس الوقت يبتعد و يظل يشعر بقيمه نفسه , و بالقدرة علي الاقتراب مرة اخري .*​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (12 أبريل 2012)

شوف يا معلمى العظيم ( وانا بقول معلم مش معلم قهوة ) انا مش هاقولك غير ان ربنا فعلا بيدبر حياتنا بكل الطرق انا عاجبنى موضوعك جدا جدا جدا فوف ما تتخيل (زى ما بيقولوا جه على الجرح).
وازود كمان على كلامك من الناحية الروحية ودا اللى بشوفه (الشاب او الشابة تروح الكنيسة والقداس وتتناول واول ما تحصل مشكله يسيب ربنا ) وكانه أو وكانها كانوا شايفين ان العلاقة دى من ربنا ولما حصلت مشكلة يبقى ربنا مش موجود وانه بيعاقبهم على شىء فا بعدهم .
الكميل بقى العلاج يا دكتور العلاج يا انكل قولتنا الوباء و انا من الناس اللى كنت بقع فيه زمان لحد لما نضجت شوية ولحد دلوقتى بحاول انضج 
ادينى العلاج لو سمحت حتى لو حقن ​


----------



## the shepherd (13 أبريل 2012)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> شوف يا معلمى العظيم ( وانا بقول معلم مش معلم قهوة ) انا مش هاقولك غير ان ربنا فعلا بيدبر حياتنا بكل الطرق انا عاجبنى موضوعك جدا جدا جدا فوف ما تتخيل (زى ما بيقولوا جه على الجرح).​
> وازود كمان على كلامك من الناحية الروحية ودا اللى بشوفه (الشاب او الشابة تروح الكنيسة والقداس وتتناول واول ما تحصل مشكله يسيب ربنا ) وكانه أو وكانها كانوا شايفين ان العلاقة دى من ربنا ولما حصلت مشكلة يبقى ربنا مش موجود وانه بيعاقبهم على شىء فا بعدهم .
> الكميل بقى العلاج يا دكتور العلاج يا انكل قولتنا الوباء و انا من الناس اللى كنت بقع فيه زمان لحد لما نضجت شوية ولحد دلوقتى بحاول انضج
> 
> ادينى العلاج لو سمحت حتى لو حقن ​


 

*ميرسي حبيبي علي الاطراء الي ملهوش اول من اخر و ربنا يدبر حياتك انت كمان و يقودك نحو حياة افضل . معلش انا عارف اني بطئ في المواضيع بس بقي العيد كل سنة وانت طيب بس ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصة هكمل الموضوع فصلي من اجلي . *


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2012)

راااااااااائع جداااااااا

موضوعك حلو اوى اوى 

شكراااااااااااا لتعبك ومجهودك

اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (14 أبريل 2012)

كل سنه وانا طيب يا انكلى 
انا هاستنا لبعد العيد اهو وهافضل ساكت خالص مالص لحد لما تقول العلاج
يا اما هاستخدم اسلحتى السرية من شيكولاته مارس و جلاكسى لحد بونبون سيما


----------



## the shepherd (16 أبريل 2012)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااائع جداااااااا​
> 
> موضوعك حلو اوى اوى ​
> شكراااااااااااا لتعبك ومجهودك​
> اجمل تقييم​


 
بشكرك علي التشجيع و الاطراء و التقييم




Vanishing_Son قال:


> كل سنه وانا طيب يا انكلى
> انا هاستنا لبعد العيد اهو وهافضل ساكت خالص مالص لحد لما تقول العلاج
> يا اما هاستخدم اسلحتى السرية من شيكولاته مارس و جلاكسى لحد بونبون سيما


 
و انت طيب يا حبيبي و اديني اهو هكمل الموضوع و اوفر عليك استخدام الاسلحة لوقت تاني  
و بعتزر عن التاخير بجد


----------



## the shepherd (16 أبريل 2012)

" كسر الانكار " اول خطوة للشفاء​ 

العقبة الاولي في علاج الاعتمادية هي الانكار . فكما علمنا فالاعتمادية نمط من التفكير و السلوك يتميز بأنه ( لا واعي ) فالشخص الذي يعيش اسلوب حياة اعتمادي لا يري ذلك .
اذلك لابد ان يبدأ الشفاء بتلك الخطوة المؤلمة التي فيها يتبصر الشخص الاعتمادي بانه سلوكياته و علاقاته تدور حول ذلك النمط الواحد الا و هو السيطرة ( بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة ) .

و الانكار في الاعتمادية هو انكار لحقيقتين . اولاً : انكار حقيقة الحياة الاعتمادية الحالية . ثانياً : حقيقة الماضي و التنشئة و الفقر في الحب الذي ادي الي تكوين الشخصية الاجتماعية .
فالاعتراف بحقيقة الحياة الاعتمادية مؤلم لانه مواجهة مع النفس بحقيقة ان كل السلوكيات و العلاقات التي عاشها الانسان طوال الجزء الاكبر من حياته كانت مشوهة و مريضة و هذا امر من الصعب جداً مواجهته .
اما الاعتراف بحقيقة الماضي و الاسرة المضطربة فهو ايضاً شديد الصعوبة لان الانكار كان في الماضي ( الطفولة ) الوسيلة الوحيدة للبقاء علي قيد الحياة نفسياً و جسدياً .
عندما يكون الشخص الذي نحبه هو نفسه الشخص الذي يؤذينا . فينفصل الطفل شعورياً عن مشاعره الحقيقية و يحيا حياة الانكار و مع الوقت يتحول الي نمط نعيشه العمر كله .
فتتحول الحياة كلها الي برنامج كبير للتعتيم علي الحقائق المؤلمة .​ 

ينكسر الانكار بتعاون و مشاركه عده عوامل . و هي الانسان نفسه و الاخرين و الله .​ 

الانسان ( استكشاف ) 
ان نواجه حقيقة شخصياتنا الحالية و حقيقة آلامنا الماضية و كيف اثرت العلاقات القديمة علي العلاقات الحالية و علي شخصياتنا و طريقة تفكيرنا و سلوكنا .​ 
الاخرين ( المشاركة )
هي خطوة اكثر جرأة بها نطلب عون الاخرين بعد مشاركتهم ما اكتشفناه عن انفسنا .
و يزداد معدل المشاركة و الانفتاح علي الاخر كلما ازداد شعورنا بالامان تجاه الاخر .
و هذه المشاكرة و التفاعل مع الاخر يساعد علي اظهار جوانب اخري من شخصياتنا لم نكن نستطيع ان نراها بمفردنا .
فلكل انسان منا نقطة عمياء لا يراها في نفسه . لكن مشاركة الاخرين تساعده علي ان يراها بوضوح .​ 
الله ( الاعلان )
لشفائنا من الاعتمادية يريد الله ان يعلن لنا انه اب يحب و يسمع و يعطف و يحنو و يختار و يغضب للشر
و يفرح للخير و يغير و يحرر و يساعد صغاره علي تحمل المسؤلية و النضوج . 
لذلك كثيراً ما نجد ان الله يتدخل بطرق لا حصر لها لمساعدتنا علي الاستكشاف او المشاركة . 
فهو يمنحنا البصيرة الروحية الداخلية لنري حقيقتنا و يرسل لنا الاخرين ليساعدونا ايضا في عملية الشفاء .​ 

يتبع في " الخطوة الثانية : توديع الماضي "​


----------



## the shepherd (20 أبريل 2012)

" توديع الماضي "​ 

تشكل الحياة الاجتماعية بما فيها من انماط للتفكير و العلاقات نوعاً من رد الفعل لما حدث في الماضي . لذلك فان خطوة توديع الماضي محورية في عملية الشفاء .
و قد تبدو هذه الخطوة بسيطة و سهلة , فكلنا نودع الماضي و نترك البيوت التي نشأنا فيها لنكون بيوتاً و عائلات جديدة . 
لكن الحقيقة هي اننا ربما نترك البيوت التي نشانا فيها تركاً مكانياً , لكننا نفسياً ناخذ معنا الماضي و البيوت التي نشأنا فيها دون ان ندري .​ 

فنحن نعيش محاولين ان نكرر الماضي في الحاضر – بدون وعي – كرد فعلي عكسي للماضي . فيظل الماضي يتكرر بصورة متعددة يشكل حياتنا دون ان ندري .
فتلك الخطوة تشتمل علي فك الارتباط بيننا و بين التوقعات التي كان ينتظرها منا اباؤنا و امهاتنا . 
و فض النزاع بين ما ننتظره نحن منهم او من الاخرين عموماً . الذين دون ان ندري وضعناهم مكان الاب و الام و اصبحنا ننتظر منهم انتظارات غير واقعية .
و عندما نتكلم عن توديع الاب و الام لا نقصد بالضرورة الانفصال المكاني عنهما . و لكن نقصد الانفصال النفسي .
و هذا لا يعني قطع العلاقة بهما بل علي العكس فهي تؤدي الي تقوية العلاقة و رفعها الي مستوي اعلي من النضوج و الفهم .
و تاخر ذلك الانفصال يؤدي الي مشكلات نفسية و علاقاتية ( و بالذات زوجية ) لا داعي لها .​ 



" *مظاهر عدم ترك البيت* "​ 

+ *عدوم وجود حدود فاصلة واضحة بين الاسرة الحالية و اسرة المنشأ*​ 

قد تظهر في صورة تداخل اقتصادي بين الاسرة الجديدة و اسرة المنشأ و ذلك يفتح الباب لتدخلات من نوع اخري ( تربية الاطفال . اولويات الانفاق . الانشطة ...... )
الشعور بالتزام خاص ( فوق الطبيعي ) تجاه الابوين يجعلنا لا ندرك الحدود التي يجب ان تكون موجودة بين الاسرة الحالية و اسرة المنشأ . كاستبدال الام ( لا شعورياً ) الزوج المتوفي او القاسي بالابن الاكبر .
 فهي تتزوجه نفسياً و لا تمسح له بالانفصال عنها . ة بطريقة غير مباشرة قد تمنعه من الارتباط فهو قد يشعر بمدي احتياجها له و قد يجد صعوبة في التخلي عنها من اجل امراة اخري . 
و اما عن تدخل الجدود في طريقة تربية الاحفاد فحدث و لا حرج . و غيرها من مظاهر الاندماج الغير صحية بين الاسرة الحالية و اسرة المنشأ التي قد نسرد فيها صفحات و صفحات ان تناولناها باستفاضة .​ 


+ *اتخاذ مواقف في الحياة الحاضرة رغبة في ارضاء الاب او الام*​ 

من الممكن ان نضيع سنيناً طويلة من عمرنا لنرضي شخصاً خر . فننسي ان نعيش حياتنا و دعوة الله الفريدة لنا .عندئذ نحن نعيش دعوة اخري لم يدعنا الله بها .
انما هي دعوة اهلنا لحياتنا .او ربما يحدث العكس , فنعيش كرد فعل عكسي لرسائل سمعناها في الطفولة , و نفعل بالظبط عكس ما كان الاهل يطلبونه منا لمجرد العناد او التمرد .
اما الموقف الصحي فهو ان يعيش الانسان اختياراته التي يختارها هو وفق مشورة الله . فلا يعيش لارضاء احد او التمرد علي احد .​ 



+ *الزواج كرد فعل لاسرة المنشأ* ​ 

توجد رغبة لا واعية داخل الطفل الداخلي المتألم من الماضي (*سنشرح لاحقاً ما هو الطفل الداخل و كيف يتكون و كيف يؤثر في سلوكنا* ) ان يكرر هذا الماضي لعله يستطيع سحرياً ان يصلحه هذه المرة .
فغالباً ما ترتبط بنت الرجل المدمن برجل مدمن ايضاً و لكن ليس بالضرورة مدمن خمر او مخدرات كن ربما يكون مدمن من اي نوع . ربما مدمن جنس او عمل .
و هذا لكي تسبع رغبة مدفونة كانت تحاول تحقيقها و هي طفلة . و هي ان تجعل ابيها المستغرق في شئ اخر غيرها ان ينتبه اليها و يحبها . 
او الشاب الذي ينجذب لعلاقات عديدة مع فتيات يعاملنه بحنان كالطفل لانه عاش طفولته كلها يحاول ان يجعل امه تهتم به . ​ 
*لذلك عندما تنجذب الي شخص ما , يجب ان تسأل نفسك : *
*من بداخلنا الذي يختار و يقرر ؟ هل الناضج البالغ الذي يري الواقع و يحسب الحسابات الموضوعية و يحدد نقاط الاتفاق و الاختلاف . *
*ام الطفل الداخلي المريض الباحث عن شئ من الماضي ؟؟*​ 



+ *ان يكون الشخص نسخة من والديه في تعامله مع اولاده* ​ 

بالرغم من اننا قد لا نكون موافقين علي الطريقه التي ربانا بها والدنا و ندرك تماماً ضررها علينا . الا اننا نجد انفسنا نكررها مع اولادنا بغرابة شديدة .
فلو كان الاب قاسياً نجد الابن يتعامل بنفس القسوة مع اولاده . و ذلك ببساطة لانه لم يستطيع ان يترك البيت و يودع الماضي فظل يكرر الماضي في الحاضر . 
*فربما ينتقد الشخص الناضج البالغ فينا بموضوعية الطريقة التي تربي بها . اما الطفل الداخلي فلا يستطيع ان يتحدي ما فعله والده و يكرره دون تفكير لانه صار جزءاً منه .*​ 

و ربما يحدث العكس ايضاً و يكون الشخص نسخة عكسية من والديه . فيصير متسيبا و يعلم اولاده عدم الاحترام او المسؤلية .
و ذلك لاحساسه بالنفور الشديد من اي انواع التوبيخ او التوجيه بسبب القسوة التي تعرض لها . و في الحالتين يسئ الي اولاده . 
اما الموقف الصحي فهو التوازن بين الحنان و الحزم فهذا هو الحب الصحي و لا نستطيع ان نقدمه الا اذا كنا قد تركنا البيت الذي نشأنا فيه و اخترنا ان نعيش الحاضر .​ 

و اخيراً يجب ان نسأل انفسنا في كل مرة نسلك سلوكاً ما :
*هل اخترت هذا السلوك بعقلي الناضج الواعي لانه الافضل لي و لمن حولي ؟ ام ان الطفل الداخلي في هو الذي يفعل هذا لكي يحل مشكلة قديمة مع الاسرة التي نشأ فيها .*
*هل تركت الاسرة التي نشأت فيها ام لا ازال اعيش فيها ؟*
*هل لازلت اعيش لكي اسكت الاصوات القديمة التي لاتزال ترن بداخلي ؟ ام اعيش لتحقيق دعوة الله و قصده من حياتي بكل حرية من الماضي ؟*​ 


يتبع في " ابوة و امومة جديدة "​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## Vanishing_Son (20 أبريل 2012)

يارب الموضوع يكمل واجبلك شيكولاته
انكلى بليز متبخلش باى معلومة انا عايز اعرف الموضوع كله وخصوصا العلاج كله ولو تقدر تحط علاج عملى زى تدريبات يعنى تتعمل لو ممكن


----------



## the shepherd (21 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


 
بشكرك علي الطراء و الرب يبارك حياتك 



Vanishing_Son قال:


> يارب الموضوع يكمل واجبلك شيكولاته
> انكلى بليز متبخلش باى معلومة انا عايز اعرف الموضوع كله وخصوصا العلاج كله ولو تقدر تحط علاج عملى زى تدريبات يعنى تتعمل لو ممكن


 
هانت اهو استحمل شوية و هنوصل


----------



## the shepherd (21 أبريل 2012)

" ابوة و امومة جديدة "​ 

*يحتاج الانسان دائماً الي ( كبير ) يعتمد عليه . هذا يعطيه احساساً مستمراً بالقيمة و الامان و القدرة علي تصحيح المسيرة .*
*بالطبع و نحن اطفال يكون هذا الكبير هو الاب و الام , المصدر الاولي للرعاية و القيادة و الارشاد .*
*و من فرط احتياجنا لهذا الكبير فاننا نختزن تمثيلاً له في داخلنا في صورة ما يمكن ان نسميه الوالد الداخلي .*​ 

*هذا الوالد الداخلي يمثل ذلك الصوت القوي الذي نشعر ان من الواجب علينا ان نطيعه , و اذا لم نطعه نشعر بتأنيب الضمير .*
*فأن كان الطفل الداخلي هو الكيان الذي يمثل فينا الرغبة في الاعتماد و الاتكال و الراحة و اللعب و الاستمتاع ,*
*فالوالد الداخلي هو الكيان الذي يمثل الاحساس بالواجب و الضرورة و الصحيح .*​ 

الوالد الداخلي يمثل ايضاً قدرتنا علي رعاية انفسنا و التي نستمدها من الرعاية التي حصلنا عليها في الطفولة .
فأن كان الاب و الام قد قدما رعاية ثابتة مستقرة مشبعة , فأننا نتعلم منهما بالممارسة و التقليد و التوحد و الاختزان كيف تكون الرعاية .
كيف نرعي انفسنا و كيف نرعي اطفالنا فيما بعد . اي ان الوالد الداخلي فينا يستطيع ان يرعي الطفل الداخلي فينا ايضاً .​ 

و لم يقم الوالدان فقط بتشكيل ذلك الوالد الداخلي , بل شاركت في تكوينه كل العلاقات الوالديه التي مررنا بها . 
و المقصود بالعلاقات الوالدية كل علاقة فيها سلطة و رعاية او مسؤلية او تعليم او تقويم او تأديب او ارشاد .
و هو ( الوالد الداخلي ) يؤثر في شخصياتنا بصورة كبيرة فهو يحدد استقبالنا للامور و تفكيرنا و صورتنا عن انفسنا و سلوكياتنا و علاقتنا بالاخرين .​ 

و السؤال الي يطرح نفسه هو :
*ما مدي صحة و سلامة الوالد الداخلي فينا ؟ هي يقوم بالعناية بطفلنا الداخلي بصورة سليمة ام يسهم في تعذيبه ؟ *
*فالوالد الداخلي هو جزء منا , فمن حقنا بل واجبنا تجاه انفسنا ان نتعامل معه و نشفيه .*
*اما الوالد الخارجي فهو شخص اخر لسنا مسؤلين عن تغييره و لا نستطيع .*
*فهو انسان حر قائم بذاته و محاولة ان نغيره مستحيلة و لا تسبب الا مزيداً من المشاكل و الصراع .*
*فهذا الوالد الخارجي يجب ان نراه بموضوعية بدون تاليه و بدون كراهية .*
*ثم نقبله كما هو , و نغفر له و نحبه بحسب ما يعطينا الله قدره علي الحب و القبول . *
*و نقييم معه علاقة صحية بقدر المستطاع .*​ 

لكننا للاسف الشديد كثيراً ما نفعل العكس : 
*نحاول تغيير الاشخاص خارجنا . اما الرسائل المختزنة داخلنا فلا نحاول تغييرها , *
*و تكون النتيجة اننا لا نُسكت الصراع الداخلي بل نضيف اليه صراعاً خارجياً .*​ 


*لمزيد من المعلومات عن " الوالد الداخلي و صورة الله " *
*يمكن الرجوع لموضوع " *الله الذي لم اكن اعرفه "​ 

*يتبع في " شفاء الوالد الداخلي "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*الانسان ( استكشاف ) 
ان نواجه حقيقة شخصياتنا الحالية و حقيقة آلامنا الماضية و كيف اثرت العلاقات القديمة علي العلاقات الحالية و علي شخصياتنا و طريقة تفكيرنا و سلوكنا .*
*الجزئيه دى دعتنى للتفكير بعمق لانه كتير بنغفل عن حقيقة تأثير الماضى على الحاضر فمننا من تعلم من أخطاءه فصار لا يكررها ومننا من صارت لديه عقده ما تطل على حاضره بتأثير سلبى 
كما ان الخبرات التى نحصل عليها من تجاربنا الماضيه هى التى تحدد أو تشارك ف معايير اختيارتنا واحكامنا على الاشياء ف الحاضر والمستقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*لكن الحقيقة هي اننا ربما نترك البيوت التي نشانا فيها تركاً مكانياً , لكننا نفسياً ناخذ معنا الماضي و البيوت التي نشأنا فيها دون ان ندري .*
*خطيره النقطه دى وحديثك عن التوازن بين الحنان والحزم اكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## the shepherd (22 أبريل 2012)

ميرسي يا دونا علي رايك الجميل و تشجيعك و تقييمك للموضوع
ربنا يباركك انت كمان


----------



## bob (22 أبريل 2012)

*استكمال متابعه :flowers:
*


----------



## the shepherd (22 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *استكمال متابعه :flowers:*


 
تنورني و تنور الموضوع يا بوب
بس يديك و يدينا طولة العمر و صلي ربنا يسهلي كدة و اكمله :smil15:


----------



## bob (22 أبريل 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> تنورني و تنور الموضوع يا بوب
> بس يديك و يدينا طولة العمر و صلي ربنا يسهلي كدة و اكمله :smil15:


*ايوه علقنا كده في الموضوع و سيبنا و متنزلناش :new6:*


----------



## the shepherd (26 أبريل 2012)

" شفاء الوالد الداخلي "​ 
كما نحتاج لشفاء الطفل الداخلي نحتاج ايضاً الي شفاء الوالد الداخلي .
فالطفل الداخلي الجائع لا يستطيع ان يستقبل الحب من الله او الناس او حتي من نفسه .
لان بداخله تلك الاصوات التي تخرج بصورة مستمرة رسائل سلبية عن نفسه و عن الحياة و الاخرين و ربما عن الله ايضاً . 
فيعجز الانسان عن استقبال الحب من اقرب الناس اليه .​ 
*خطوات الشفاء*​ 
اولاً : *نتعرف جيداً علي الوالد الداخلي المريض*​ 

ما هي الرسائل التي نتكلم بها الي انفسنا خاصة في اوقات الازمات و الضغوط ؟ 
هل نسمع عبارات مثل :
" كفاك ضعفاً , الرجال لا يبكون " او " انت السبب في كل ما حدث " 
" ليس من حقك ان ترتاح " او " امامك الكثير لتفعله فقم " 
" انت تبالغ , انت تمثل " او " كفاك لا تفعل شيئاً , مت فلا فائدة "
" الحياة لا تستحق ان تعاش " او " لا احد يحبك "
" انت اناني . لا تحب الا نفسك . يجب ان تخدم كثر و تضحي اكثر "​ 
الطفل الداخلي يحتاج للحب و الامان لكي يتغلب علي الضغوط و لكنه لا يجد من الوالد الداخلي الا اللوم و التأنيب .
*و لأن هذا الصوت الداخلي اقرب اليك من اي صوت من الخارج فلا نستطيع ان نسمع بسببه اي صوت خارجي .*
و بذلك نفشل في الحصول علي الحب . و عندئذ لا يكون امامنا الا تخدير الالم و التعامل مع الامور بصورة اعتمادية مريضة .​ 
+++​ 
ثانياً : *نكون والداً داخلياً جديداً من خلال علاقات والديه جديدة*​ 

بعد ان نكشف الوالد الداخلي يكون علينا كي نشفيه ان نسعي الي تكوين والد داخلي جديد يحل تدريجياً محل ذلك الوالد الداخلي المريض .​ 

من الذي يساعدنا لتكوين هذا الوالد الجديد ؟​ 

+ الله 
فالعلاقات البشرية التي كان من المفترض ان تقدم نموذجاً لابوة الله , قد تشوهت بسبب الخطية .
لذلك كان علي الله ان يتدخل و يعلن ابوته من خلال تجسد ابنه الوحيد . الذي قدم ابوة شخصية خاصة لكل واحد منا .
( اعظم مثال علي ابوة الله هو مثل الابن الضال الذي تناولناه في موضوع سابق ) 
فمحبة الله لنا كاملة ليست كمحبة اي انسان . هي المحبة الغير مشروطة تماماً . 
لأن الله لا يحتاج منا الي شئ و لكن يريد ان يهبنا مع المسيح بالروح القدس كل شئ . 
فيجب علينا ان ننفتح علي الله بالطفل الداخلي الذي بداخلنا . ان نسكب امامه قلوبنا و نعترف له بحقيقة الجروح و الجوع للحب .
و بدون خوف نفتح كل الابواب و الغرف المغلقة امام نعمة الله . لتعي حقيقة كونك محبوب جدا .
و لكنك حذاري ان يختلط الامر عليك و يصبح الاعتراف بضعفك شفقة علي النفس .​ 

+ الاخرون 
فالمصدر الثاني للعلاقات الوالدية هو الاخرون . فالله لم يلدنا الولادة الثانية و يضعنا في الشارع , و انما وضعنا في الكنيسة التي هي جسده .
هذا لكي نقدم لبعضنا البعض ليس فقط التعليم و الوعظ و لكن ايضاً الحب و العلاقات الصحية الجديدة .
و نقدم ايضاً الغفران و الصبر و القبول الغير مشروط . فيجب علينا ان ننفتح علي الاخرين الذين نثق فيهم . 
*فنسمع منهم دون ادانة . و ننصح فقط من يطلب النصيحة و لا نفرض انفسنا علي احد . نظل متمسكين بمن يخطئ و لا نعاقب بل نوجه بمحبة و لطف .*
*نشجع بعضنا البعض . نحمل مع بعضنا البعض الاثال الشديدة التي لا يستطيع الفرد بمفرده ان يحملها .*​ 

+ انت 
نعم انت . نحن نقدم لانفسنا المحبة و القبول الوالدي . اي نمارس ما حصلنا عليه من خلال علاقتنا مع الله و الاخرين مع انفسنا .
فنتحرر من سيطرة الوالد الداخلي القديم . و هذا بالطبع شئ صعب ربما ينطوي علي الاحساس بالخيانة للاسرة التي نشأنا فيها او للقيم و المعتقدات التي نشأنا عليها .​ 

الكلام الي النفس 
من يتكلم الي نفسه ليس مجنوناً . بل لعله اكثر الناس عقلاً . فكتاب المزامير كثيراً ما تحدثوا الي انفسهم . " لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي ؟ ..... " 
فنستطيع ان نمارس الابوة الداخلية بين الوالد الداخلي و الطفل الداخلي بالكلام الي انفسنا .​ 
*مشجعين انفسنا بلا كبرياء*
*مصححين انفسنا بلا اشعار بالذنب*
*مواجهين انفسنا بصدق*
*غافرين لانفسنا برحمة*
*مذكرين انفسنا بعيوب شخصياتنا و بالفرق بين صوت العقل المريض و صوت المرض .*
*بين صوت الله و صوت الافكار القديمة . بين المشاعر المريضة و الواقع .*​ 

+++

*كيف اعيش كل يوم ؟*
هناك اختيار يومي ان نحيا الوالد الجديد الصحي او نحيا الوالد القديم المريض .
ان نحيا انطلاقاً من الطفل الداخلي المريض المجروح او من الطفل الجديد المتجه نحو الشفاء و النضوج بنعمة الله و مساعدة الاخرين . 
و في كل مرة نختار ان نعيش هذه الشخصية الجديدة فأنها تتقوي و تسود و تعيش و تحيينا .​ 


"* قد يتبع* " ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

ايه " قد " دى ؟؟ فيها ايحاء بالشك ؟؟ شكلك مش هتكمله و بتشتغلنا


----------



## the shepherd (26 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ايه " قد " دى ؟؟ فيها ايحاء بالشك ؟؟ شكلك مش هتكمله و بتشتغلنا


 
علي اساس انك قريتي الموضوع كله  
دة انا لسه منزل الجزء الاخير مفيش دقايق  و كمان علي الاقل قلت " قد " مقلتش " لن "  فصلي انت بس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> علي اساس انك قريتي الموضوع كله
> دة انا لسه منزل الجزء الاخير مفيش دقايق  و كمان علي الاقل قلت " قد " مقلتش " لن "  فصلي انت بس



عيب عليك يا شوشو انت عارفنى بعرف اقرا بسرعة  قريته طبعا 
انا بقيت بصلى كتير اليومين دول كدة هفصل شحن منك :t30:


----------

